# Google homepage settings question?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use Chrome browser, and I have Google set as my home page when I start up Chrome. It goes to google.ca by default, but I want google.com. I used to be able to over-ride it by typing in google.com/ncr, and then bookmark that, so it would open up on google.com (not google.ca) Now, as of late, this google.com/ncr trick doesn't seem to work anymore & I'm left with google.ca. Anyone else know what I'm talking 'bout? have they changed something? (Have Trump & Gates been fooling around with the internet?) I'd try the google Help forums, but I've found them pretty useless in the past.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*will this help?*










https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95314?hl=en


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

zylon, I think the problem is that Google can tell which country you're in, and automatically serves up that country's version of Google search. it's annoying to be served google.ca if you're searching for things in the US, because your searches will turn up Canadian sites first, for example.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

brad, thanks. Yes -that's the problem. Can we not actually "get" google.COM in canada now? only google.CA?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just noticed that they now have a "use google.com" option at the bottom of the google.ca page. But that still means you have to hit that button each time you open - it still defaults to google.ca. what I'd like to know is: can a user in canada ( or france, or sweden, or anywhere other than presumably the US) set his computer (IP address?) to default to google.COM, and not the particular country code (.ca .fr etc)???


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

And in the event that autocomplete drives you nuts as it did me, the url below gets rid of it. I'm not sure if there are other ways to accomplish this in Chrome, I originally used this in IE.
https://www.google.ca/webhp?complete=0&hi=en&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Try ti use www.google.us


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Xoron said:


> Try ti use www.google.us


tried it... jumps to google.ca
maybe it's a step towards cracking down on terrorists????


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

As far as I know, there is no OOTB way to bypass Google's location based redirection on the home page/search site.

On the other hand, specific applications like Google Finance can be made to bypass the location redirection.
For instance, if you want to see the US markets and US news, simply do google.com / finance and it will show you the US markets.

There are other ways to bypass Google search's location detection.
For instance:

You can suffix the URL with &gm=us after doing a search to get US results.
You can use a US-based proxy
You can pay for a VPN and configure your location as US
There are other third-party browser plug ins that allow you to bypass location detection.

If you go with options 2 or 3, keep in mind that any traffic passing through US-based proxies, VPNs, or servers is automatically tracked, recorded & monitored by the NSA/DHS's anti-terrorism spying.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

up til recently you COULD bypass it simply by going to google.com/ncr, & then bookmarking that.
why the change, I wonder?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

go to google.com
then open preferences/settings
look for a section called "on startup"
click the button that says "open a specific page or set of pages"
copy the google.com address from the adress bar
paste it into the section "add a new page"
delete any other pages that are in the "startup pages" section
close the browser and re-open it
it should go to google.com when you startup


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

This works: http://www.google.com/?gfe_rd=cr&gws_rd=cr


----------

